
Genius Used Morse Code to Track Its Lyrics - uptown
https://www.wsj.com/video/how-genius-used-morse-code-to-track-its-lyrics/88EA4852-4543-4D50-A313-A613FBD00EC0.html
======
brokenmachine
Very tricky.

~~~
mjtlittle
You could almost say it was genius...

~~~
brokenmachine
Well played.

